
Inequality is Everywhere in Tech. And Tech is ok with it - mji
https://medium.com/@shaft/inequality-is-everywhere-in-tech-and-tech-is-ok-with-it-63673f7b0ec6
======
klipt
> contract security personnel, (often African American) who have to live 100
> miles away because they cannot afford to live near work. And when they
> return the next day, their workplace will have been cleaned and manicured by
> a contract landscaping company that is staffed by mostly LatinX individuals
> being paid minimum wage.

Isn't this more reflecting a lack of diversity in the security and landscaping
industries than the tech industry?

Why are landscapers disproportionately Latin X? Do their hiring practices
discriminate against non-Roman citizens?

~~~
throw2016
This is a bit like women fighting against being relegated to secretaries in
the work place in the 80s being told that maybe the problem is firms are
discriminating against male secretaries.

~~~
klipt
It's not "like that" at all unless you completely ignore the context.

The article is arguing that the real problem is that landscapers are paid less
than software engineers, instead of questioning why there is racial
segregation into landscaping in the first place.

Why are those Latin X people not allowed to become doctors, lawyers,
investment bankers instead of landscapers? Are all those industries too
racist?

------
throeuhway
I have tried to discuss similar issues here...

My frustration is moreso with the flagrant and 'at all costs' wealth posturing
that is a part of contemporary tech recruitment strategy and how it fails to
extend to paying the staff at these state of the art food services a livable,
or even market(1), wage

(1)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17612190](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17612190)

------
gib-monies
>convert all contract staff into full time employees with benefits

Everyone should get a 20k signing bonus and a work PC as well if we really
want to tackle tech's diversity problem.

------
throw2016
Given schools are more segregated than they were in the 60s [1] its perhaps
not surprising that people do not notice the lack of diversity.

And of course if there is an empathy gap and people are focused on themselves
they will not notice all the service jobs are done by minorities or if they do
not think too much about it.

[1] [https://www.seattletimes.com/opinion/segregation-worse-in-
sc...](https://www.seattletimes.com/opinion/segregation-worse-in-
schools-60-years-after-brown-v-board-of-education/)

------
RickJWagner
This is why we need to recognize (constantly) that Tech has no voice in
matters of morality.

Double that for Hollywood, btw.

